# turning tools



## JHFerrell (Sep 14, 2005)

Good morning all...quick question for you... what, without spending a small fortune, is the best way to sharpen my tools? I'm just getting started here and would prefer not to have to buy a bunch of new stuff (did I say that out loud?) right now. So, what do ya'll think?


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Sep 14, 2005)

The cheapest way would be to glue sandpaper to a piece of glass and do it by hand.  AKA the scary sharp method.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 14, 2005)

I do mine on a regular cheap bench grinder. I 'rough' grind on the wheel, if needed. Or to just touch them up I use a light touch on the side of the wheel. Just roll the gouge and watch the angle for contact. Works great.


----------



## Czarcastic (Sep 14, 2005)

For quick touch-ups I chuck a 2-1/2" 120grit sanding drum into my drill press and run it at a very slow 550 RPM.
It works just fine for re-honing the edge.
I found that if I run it any faster, I mess-up the grind, but at thet speed, I can control the gouge better.
This is NOT for re-grinding, just for touch-ups.


----------



## Doghouse (Sep 14, 2005)

every now and then you will have to grind your tools to sharpen them.  You can in the meantime, touch them up with a low grit diamond stone.  The edge is not that of a chisel where you can cut hair.  Once you stop getting shaving and start getting dust that is the time to sharpen.

The best bet is to get a slow speed grinder.  You can build a wolverine knockoff to use until you can purchase one.  You will get the best fastest edge using a grinder.


----------



## whatwoodido (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with Doghouse, you should get a slow speed grinder.  I also recommend the Oneway Wolverine and a Varigrind for gouges.  It may seem like a large payout but have a consistantly ground tool will go a long way towards improving the quality of cut you make.


----------



## JHFerrell (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow, that's a bunch of great answers in a very short amount of time. Thanks guys


----------



## wayneis (Sep 14, 2005)

If you don't want to spend big bucks but want very sharp tools then you may want to check out a Grizzly catalog, they have something that really works but is very inexpensive compared to most others.  Look for the two cardboard wheels I believe in the sharping section.  I think that they are about twenty five dollars for the set.  One is for grinding the other is for honing.  I only use the honing wheel because I also have a Wolverine set-up but with both I get some of the sharpest tools around.  Fast, easy and cheap.

Wayne


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Sep 14, 2005)

Along the lines of doghouse and whatwoodido. Consider the amount of gouge you will loose do to a little slip here and there on the grinder or whatever else you use to sharpen. You may go through an $80 bowl gouge a lot faster than if you had to just do a quick touch-up on the wolverine. It saves a lot of goofs at the grinder, and will make turning much more enjoyable to do with consistanly ground tools. If you profiles are different all the time the tool will act differently. IMHO of course []


----------



## JimGo (Sep 14, 2005)

I purchased a small wet grinder from Sears.  It seems to work pretty well for my needs, and it is a perfect size for my shop.  It sits right next to my lathe (I need to cover it to keep the shaving out now!).  I'm anxious to take my tools over to MDWine's (like that side-door invitation?) to sharpen them on his grinder to see if I can tell a difference.


----------



## Mudder (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JHFerrell_
> <br />Good morning all...quick question for you... what, without spending a small fortune, is the best way to sharpen my tools? I'm just getting started here and would prefer not to have to buy a bunch of new stuff (did I say that out loud?[]) right now. So, what do ya'll think?



Try this page:

http://www.jeanmichel.org/

And download this file:

http://www.jeanmichel.org/Home%20Made%20Wolverine%20with%20Home%20Made%20Vari-Grind.PDF

You can build yourself a wolverine type jig for a few bucks and some time.


----------



## Fangar (Sep 23, 2005)

The ye old question of sharpening.  I too faced the same quandry.  I used many methods, usually ended up with quasi sharp tools and way too much time involved (Cause of my skill level or lack there of).  Like others mentioned though, you can achieve some really great results by using simple jigs and tools, that allow you to repeat angles and shapes.  

INSERT TOOL GLOAT:

I have the Tormek.  It is very fast to use and repeatability is amazing.  An the tools are laser sharp when your done.

I agree, the price is ridiculous.

Fangar


----------

